# Kunoichi



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Discuss....


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

and the winner of the finest Portugese national on the UK-MMA boards goes to.....................................

Kunoichi


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Pmsl


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

My ego just popped. Infected zit-like popping.

(quick google search)










You're welcome.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Is that why your picture never went above your armpit (before you changed to a Turkey, err the picture that is).


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm sorry, I can't give that information away.


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

That has to be one of the most discusting pics ever lol


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

You flatter, you.

*bats lashes*

That is screaming for a couple of cotton buds and a snorkeling mask.

Looks like taken at a medical place - can you imagine what it looked like when they actually did it? :happy:


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

That would need a stanley knife surely? lol


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

You'd be surprised the skill (some) females have to pop anything with their bare hands.

Who's hungry?


----------



## scott23 (Jun 23, 2009)

it needs to be cut open and antibiotics to prevent infection... its really pheewwww never mind..


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

scott23 said:


> it needs to be cut open and antibiotics to prevent infection


d00000d...

:/

totally not.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

man...If ever their was a zit to break the mirror that has the gold medal...probably take the wall down as well.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

They could use it like a water pistol and squirt eachother. Now that sounds fun for the whole family.


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

Just been to your Portugal for Caos Emergente, was wicked! Very cool (and CHEAP) place.


----------



## davy (Apr 21, 2008)

Kunoichi said:


>


I'm hungry.

Anyway back to topic; sometimes bizarre, mostly scary, always right.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

NLG said:


> Just been to your Portugal for Caos Emergente, was wicked! Very cool (and CHEAP) place.


Grossly overshadowed by Spain. People are nicer too :/

My friend's band played there. Did you see Behemoth? It was one of the best gigs I've ever been to, alongside Vader. That was back in 2002 though.


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

Werent they still pretty much Black Metal back then?

Regardless, thanks to promoter shenanigans we missed em.....

Yeah it reminded me of places in Israel - the people were very welcoming and generous, bearing gifts of the pallet and the mind 

Which was your friends band as we did get pissed with one of the local bands called Gwydion i think.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

K' gets a whole thread dedicated to her? Wf.

I'm not jumping on this bandwagon. Screw you, Kunoichi!


----------



## adamjowens (Jan 4, 2009)

Kunoichi said:


> Did you see Behemoth?


lucky cow. Behemoth rule :thumb


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

There's a fugly photo of me (that's why I'm not showing it) aged 18 with Nergall on their website, that's how I roll. It was a small gig, all you needed to do was wait for everybody to leave and get to chat with everybody, which I always do; there's always the chance to mingle. November 2002 was a sweet gig :laugh:



NLG said:


> Werent they still pretty much Black Metal back then?
> 
> Regardless, thanks to promoter shenanigans we missed em.....
> 
> ...


I meant 2002, not 1999 :laugh:

My friend's band's Holocausto Cannibal. I think they're a bit clichÃ©, but whatever. Never heard of Gwydion.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

I have the hottest thread on the interwebz.



Imy said:


> K' gets a whole thread dedicated to her? Wf.
> 
> I'm not jumping on this bandwagon. Screw you, Kunoichi!


Hater.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Kunoichi said:


> I have the hottest thread on the interwebz.
> 
> Hater.


:rofl:


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

I personally think she should shut up and get her cat oot.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Andy, officially dragged the thread to the lowest denominator... LOL


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

sanshoumatt said:


> thanks andy, officially dragged the thread to the lowest denominator... Lol


lol


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

Theres always a laptop around when im smashed.


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

AndyMulz said:


> Theres always a laptop around when im smashed.


just click edit and make it coat? lol


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

This is becoming funny. Andy you should get smashed more often.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

AndyMulz said:


> I personally think she should shut up and get her cat oot.


I'd reply accordingly if I had any idea what oot means.

That said, it doesn't really matter as what you personally think is not even close to be relevant.

;-)

I'm also buying marc a drink. Something brown. His effort to cater for my needy ego has been (well, was) overwhelming.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

I've not seen much of this Kunoichi fella around lately.

Do we send a search party out?


----------

